
LIL: The Little Interpreted Language - networked
http://runtimelegend.com/rep/lil/index
======
ChuckMcM
We wrote an interpreter in the sophomore level CS class at USC called SIMP. It
was great fun and you realize that once you figure out how to write a function
interpreter you're pretty much done. (everything else is pretty
straightforward). I strongly recommend anyone looking for a deeper
understanding of computers write an interpreter of their own design.

------
zserge
I like the language and we actually have been using it in production a couple
of years ago. It was really easy to write extensions (like plain old C
functions). Later we've moved to Lua because of the performance and because
the code in LIL quickly became unreadable.

But the language is really nice, very similar to TCL. I wish it got more
attention.

------
__michaelg
Obligatory reference to Jim Tcl ([http://jim.tcl.tk/](http://jim.tcl.tk/)),
which is a small footprint Tcl interpreter. Probably still bigger than LIL.

------
ufo
From these short examples I don't really get how its different from TCL.

